# Seeking 2 Bettas To Draw



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Yesterday, I was extremely bored. So of course I decided to draw a portrait of 2 male Bettas. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in me drawing their 2 male Bettas for the picture. (I only currently have one boy in my fish family.... :-() Also the picture of your Bettas would be sent to you digitally when I finish the drawing. Thanks Again!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's my betta! I would love to see your artistic abilities!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Great! You don't mind if someone else's Bettas in the picture? If so I can just do another portrait for you!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Bad quality, but this is what the sketch looks like right now!http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg567/wertasdf1234/Snapshot_20150205_1.jpg


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I do not mind at all!
It's looking great!!!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks  I should have it done soon! I will PM you when it's finished. Thank you for letting me draw him ^^


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you don't mind and if you want to, feel free to draw Nightmare. There is several pictures in my album. Take your time and no rush! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I have...multiple betta boys! If you're still looking for boys to draw, I'd be happy to have you draw Callisto, Neptune, and\or Enceladus. They're in my "finkids" album.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you both guys! ^^ I'm going to draw Nightmare. But Greenapp1es, Please PM me and I can do a separate draw for you if you would be interested


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

If you want you can draw the boy in my avatar, Hamish. Or Pavlov, whom I lost recently. I'm not at home but can upload pictures if you would like.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you want you could draw Jasper, who passed a couple days ago, or Oliver. Both have albums on my page but I can post pictures here. Jasper is the blue VT and Oliver is the blue/red bicolor rosetail


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply! I'm still working on the two other art works as I'm super busy with school right now :/ I will try to attempt another drawing when I'm done with the two others! Ill try to remember to PM you when I can start drawing them! ^^


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's perfectly fine, please take your time.


----------

